# Will spooked deer come back?



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Since he was alarmed, but not spooked he should be back to his old pattern in a couple days. Deer in general have a short memory and even if spooked where they bolt off they will return eventually. I have read that their memory is about 2 weeks so that may give you an idea. However, sometimes deer change their pattern do to an incident and then they just stick to the new pattern. Maybe other can chime in as to their specific experiences.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

He will be back, more than likely the next day, but who knows. It doesn't sound like he winded you, just didn't like the blobs moving up in the tree, plus he's young and not really "educated" on anything yet.
Good luck.

Lien2


----------



## EdgarAllenDoe (Jul 21, 2010)

He will be back, but this time he will sneak up behind you and gore you to your inevitable death for appearing as a fidgity blob and disturbing his delicate aesthetic sensibilities. He will then piss-rub and leave.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

EdgarAllenDoe said:


> He will be back, but this time he will sneak up behind you and gore you to your inevitable death for appearing as a fidgity blob and disturbing his delicate aesthetic sensibilities. He will then piss-rub and leave.


O wow. I hope not. All I wanted to do was just kill him so I can eat him...Jeez


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

So we alarmed him on Monday night. Would Wednesday night be too early to hunt there again?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Most of the time they will be back and alot of times the very next day. I have even seen them come back a little while later.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

you will be fine. I shot 3 arrows , embarrassingly, at a big 10 point on a friday afternoon. To my defense there was a tiny set of twigs i didnt notice in the heat of the moment that my arrows hit and sent wide. I couldnt figure out *** my arrow was hitting but when the deer eventually got out of range i looked and the twig was coming from the tree i was sitting in....anyway never touched the deer but close enough to spook the crap out of him(he was 50yds out) and I left the area and came back on the next tuesday and moved my stand to where he crossed the creek he came right back to me blowing a doe grunt and after a 30 min staring contest i got an arrow in him clean at 32 yds. 
My next story is an old one concerning a very cunning doe. I used to rifle hunt from a tree blind/house. We had wayyyy too many does so we killed every one we could find for a year, ended up being about 20. There was at least 5 groups of 15 doe/button bucks on about 200 acres that hadnt been hunted in about 40 years. After i shot a doe while this old mama doe was in the field every single dang time she would come out in a group she would look directly at our blind and blow and stomp and raise heck in the corner of the field and ran all of our deer off. We think she busted us getting out of the stand. After a couple weeks of this nonsense she finally came out so we could kill her...she was cool but very very annoying and would ruin a hunt every time someone sat in the stand. 
SO there you go 2 very different very true stories concerning deer actions. But if i were you i would not worry about it give it about 2 days and go right back i get busted getting out of the stand all the time by deer i pass on and it hasnt bothered them a single bit. I just keep about 2-3 different stand locations and hunt them on a rotating basis(Ihave a climber) so that im not in one area pressuring them too much.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Kick a buck out his bed and most times he will return to that area within 2-3 hours


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it possible that he will go nocturnal, or not, seeing as he wasn't too spooked?


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Deer get spooked all the time --when there is something that puts them on alert and they cannot identify it. If they never came back to those spots, then they would all end up in some crowded corner. However, if they can I'd something as a definite danger--human--it will be a while before they may come back.
That being said, it depends on the individual personality of the deer.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive jumped deer and seen them 2 hours later and I have been winded and seen by big bucks that come back eventually, then again ive been spotted by a big buck that I have never see again. All depends


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I think they will return sooner than you think. I had a buck catch a glimpse of me this year during my morning hunt and although he spooked, it wasn't bad. Just took a jump back and then walked back the direction he came from. I hunted the same stand that afternoon hoping he'd still be in the area and I saw him again at 4:20. He came from the opposite direction but since I had moved to a different tree closer to the trail he was using he didn't know I was there. He sniffed around where I had been that morning and then proceeded to circle around me never offering a clean shot.


----------

